# 65 tempest 4-door st300 to th400



## Polarstempest (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey guys, I have a 65 Tempest with the st300 in it. I am going to be putting in a 455 soon and want to switch to a th400. I already have one with the short tail shaft. Does anyone know what length of drive shaft I need? My brother has a 68 Bonne which he is switching to a 5spd and won’t be using he’s drive shaft (that’s where I’m getting the th400 from). Would he’s driveshaft work?!


----------



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

You want to part witht he linkage to the st300?


----------

